# Searching for a CAD Technician Job in Dubai



## lucyharragan (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello all,

I wonder if you can help me. I am from England and have found some jobs on the internet for AutoCAD Technicians working in Civil engineering, but I have no idea if the recruitment agencies are well known, as I just randomly found these jobs. One I found is with Zenith Recruitment, but I cannot find this job on their website.

Could anyone help me to go to a website or recruitment agency that would advertise my sort of job?

Many thanks in advance

Lucy


----------

